# Cactus and Succulents



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I am gonna try to make a cactus and succulents composition in a nice shallow 15"x20" bonsai pot. Has anyone tried this before? 

What kind of potting soil do I need? and any tips on how to grow them successfully?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Grab a bag of cactus soil from anywhere... Wal-Mart, crappy tire, garden center etc... Do not make the mistake I made by assuming all cactus love full direct sun. Some will burn. But if you select your plants properly, you just leave it outside and let mother nature take care of it.


----------

